# They've Taken Paris!



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

It is terrible that we live in such an age when those you care most about can be snatched and held ransom by war mongering paramilitary thugs. Poor Paris has been through so much! Here is the ransom note...I have no choice but to try and comply. I can tell from the cigars they sent that this band of mercenaries mean business!!

(THANK YOU! Smokes and Aces!)


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

This place is out of control! Awesome hit guys!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I think this is getting out of hand!!!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Jim has his crew fired up and taking no prisoners (except Paris).


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

You have 48 hours!


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

sweet hit S&A!! i can't wait till the rosie vid!!


----------



## Eespidie (Apr 7, 2007)

awesome just awesome... lol


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Let's hope that Smoke & Arses leave Rosie alone!


----------



## Jughead (Apr 22, 2007)

That's just to funny nice hit too


----------



## The Korean (Feb 23, 2007)

I am amazed with the creativity people go through to bomb other good BOTLs..


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I love this idea !!!!! Smoke and Aces you get a sure point for this one !!!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

I think using John like this is horrible! On the plus side, if John complies, we get to see more of that special little hound we all love so much. 

Very nice hit Smoke & Aces! Keep up the good work people.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great hit..


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man I love the creativity. Veary nice job.


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL-Gotta chime in about the creativity, way to add a little something extra.:redface:


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

t minus 30 and counting....


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

LOL - This is great! The imaginations here are priceless.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

28 hours....


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Uh-oh! You guys are WANTED now...and I don't mean in the good way.


----------



## Eespidie (Apr 7, 2007)

:arghhhh: hey is that Jim??? hey pa its jim hes wanted!!! lol


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I just uploaded the "Wanted" video. I hope they find her John. Sorry for your loss.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/videos/Free_Paris.wmv


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm sad for the poor doggy. He looks so lonely.


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

John,
I feel for ya bud...
you and Rosie look so forlorn..... 

When will this madness end!!???:angry:


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Damn those Smoke & Aces! Damn them to hell! 

John, your creativity astounds me...you should really become a film producer.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Let's hope that Smoke & Aces leave Rosie alone!


i could almost grantee smoke and aces does not want to take rosie:roflmao:


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

That was very nice!!!!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

That was just awesome! I laughed so hard... Rosie showed that she is a natural born star.

We will let Paris go free!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

This has got to be a "Hall of Fame" thread.


----------



## SmokinDVM (May 12, 2007)

:roflmao: 

Nice one!!


----------



## CgarDan-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

That is hilarious !!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## boomshay (Apr 30, 2007)

the rosie bit was superb!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> That was just awesome! I laughed so hard... Rosie showed that she is a natural born star.
> 
> We will let Paris go free!


Yay! Now we can go on Oprah and tell our story.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

You think she'd have us?


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

That was great! Im with ya, Paris is HOT!


----------



## Gatormoye (May 23, 2007)

That was great. I think that was the best yet. I would know as i'm president of the John Rider Video Fan Club.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

lol love the video!


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

Excellent stuff John really superb.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Now THAT is how to perform a hit! Well done Smokey Britches! 

CD


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Now THAT is how to perform a hit! Well done Smokey Britches!
> 
> CD


Excuse me...Church girl's Army?


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Smokey Britches...


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Very nice! You should be in Hollywood!


----------

